
Live Chat Support Software Online - CoSurfin - god-el
http://www.cosurfin.com/
======
god-el
We are going to launch our chat support product in a week. In lieu of go-
instant being bought we decided this would be a good time for coming out of
the closet as we believe it is easier to use and integrate on client websites,
and more seamless in usage.

